# problems; Deploy Mcafee using epolicy Orchestrator



## diditak (Jul 15, 2008)

hi there, 

I have recently downloaded epolicy orchestrator 3 from Mcafee site and installed in on my on my office windows 2003 server.

I have 30 other clients computers running XP SP2, and I'd like to quickly deploy the Mcafee Enterprise Virus Scan to these 30 networked clients.

I have read through the documentation but am still not certain about it, could someone show me the basics on how that is done .

your assistance or contribution is much appreciated.

regards

diditak :4-dontkno


----------

